
Flying High - plondon514
https://medium.com/@nones.leonard/flying-high-8536fa403324
======
plondon514
I set up my 90 year old grandfather with a medium account and asked him to
write some of his favorite stories. Here is one of him almost dying at
Washington National Airport.

